# 240 mm Radiator (Dick) oder 280 mm Radiator (Slim)



## der-andyman (7. September 2014)

Hi Leute, eine Frage stellt sich mir gerade:
In mein Case passen oben entweder ein 240er Radi rein, dieser darf dann auch Dicker sein (also 4,5 cm oder gar 6 cm) oder ein 280er, dieser muss aber Slim sein.

Welches davon wäre besser? Oder sollte ich gar einen 360er Radiator verbauen (dieser darf auch nur slim sein)?

Welche Radiatoren mit Kupferkern und Lamellen sind zu empfehlen? Ich dachte an die Alphacool Copper Radis...


----------



## Lugior (7. September 2014)

Rein von der Fläche bringt dir ein 240×60 am meisten.


----------



## der-andyman (7. September 2014)

Sogar mehr als ein 360et slim? Wow, das ist heftig. 

Und würdest du einen 240x60er auch empfehlen? Oder braucht man da eher laute Lüfter weil da viel Druck benötigt wird?

Oder lass es mich anders fragen: Reicht ein 280er oder 360er Slim aus, eine R9 290 zu kühlen, welche ich auch noch undervolte?


----------



## VJoe2max (8. September 2014)

Kommt auf die Lüfterdrehzahl die du dir zumuten willst. Wenn du auch im Idle mit etwas höheren Drehzahlen leben kannst und unter Last eher in Richtung Lärm tendierst, kann ein dickerer Radi etwas mehr leisten als ein dünner. Den Eintrittsflächenvorteil eines 360er oder 280er slim wiegt das aber bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzhal nicht auf - höchstens bei dröhnenden Gebläsen auf 2000 rpm und mehr. 
Willst du hingegen vorwiegend leise kühlen, fährst du tendeziell mit dünneren Radiatoren im Bereich von 30 bis 45mm besser. 

Ein 280er oder 360er slim reicht definitv für die Karte aus (auch ohne uv). Mehr Fläche ist trotzdem nie ein Schaden .


----------



## der-andyman (8. September 2014)

Ja, mehr Fläche schadet nie, Ich weiß. Ich bin silent Fanatiker und lasse die radi Lüfter immer mit 7 Volt laufen, immer! 
Wenn jetzt noch ein 280er radi hinzu kommt, dann habe ich das Gefühl, ich brauche noch einen Lüfter, der Kälte Luft bläst. 
Kann ich einen Lüfter am Boden ins Innere des Gehäuses blasen lassen oder hindert das den Luftstrom?


----------



## Lugior (8. September 2014)

Klar kannst du das machen, aber ohne zu wissen wie dein Gehäuse aufgebaut ist, wo der Radiator hin soll und wo jetzt schon Lüfter sind kann ich dir nicht sagen ob das stört.


----------



## der-andyman (8. September 2014)

Wenn alles verbaut ist, blasen dann 2 x 120mm Lüfter durch einen 240er radi ins Gehäuse an der Front. Und hinten ist ein 140 mm Lüfter, der raus bläst. Und oben wäre dann der neue radi, wo die Lüfter auch raus blasen. 
Gehäuse ist ein fractal design Arc xl


----------



## Lugior (9. September 2014)

Dann wäre es noch gut 2 weitere Lüfter in den Boden zu setzen die auch Luft rein blasen. Das Verhältnis sollte gleichmässig sein, ehr mehr Luft rein als raus blasen damit ein kleiner Überdruck entsteht und kein Staub durch alle Ritzen angesaugt wird.

In diesem test wird dein WaKü Aufbau eigentlich ziemlich genau beschrieben.
Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Fractal Design Arc XL mit Sichtfenster und Wasserkhlung Einbau


----------



## TessaKavanagh (9. September 2014)

Die Alpha's Full Copper sind m.E. ganz in Ordnung.
Habe die Radiatoren selber bei mir im Rechner laufen 360er und 240er beide Slim. Die Lüfter laufen ~500 RPM die Laiing DDc auf 25% Leistung und die Wassertemperatur liegt bei 28,9°C.
Gekühlt wird nur der Prozessor aus der Signatur. Ein 360er sollte also auch für die r9 290 ausreichend sein um diese auf angemessener Betriebstemperatur zu halten.


----------



## der-andyman (9. September 2014)

Ich habe umüberlegt und frage mal, ob auch eine dieser beiden Radis empfehlenswert ist:
Produktvergleich MagiCool 360D (LC-RADI360), Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 360 | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich versuche halt gerade an allen Ecken zu sparen, damit ich mit dem Budget hinkomme!


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. September 2014)

Zu den beiden Radiatoren, hier ein Test: Messwerte/Testergebnisse - Roundup Triple-Radiatoren. Kurz gesagt, bei langsamen Lüftern den Magicool, bei allem ab 1200rpm den Black Ice. Obwohl ich prinzipiell von denen abrate, womöglich gibt es Modelle für langsam drehende Lüfter, ich kenne sie eigentlich nur in Set-Ups mit schnell drehenden. Zumal der Magicool, selbst bei flotten Lüftern kaum zurück fällt.

Mit Magicool hatte ich nie Probleme, viele haben die Qualität immer bemängelt, kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Abgesehen, dass sie beim ersten warm laufen etwas riechen, gibt es nichts zu beanstanden. Ob die jedoch mit aktuellen Alphacool Radiatoren mithalten können weiß ich nicht, ich denke jedoch, dass wir uns hier maximal im kleinen einstelligen Kelvinbereich bewegen. Also wenn einer der beiden, dann Magicool.


----------



## der-andyman (10. September 2014)

Ok. Ich schaue mal, wenn was übrig bleibt im Budget, würde ich auch die full copper nehmen, wenn nicht, dann diese hier!


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. September 2014)

Noch ein Tipp von mir: gerade wenn es um WaKü geht - lieber eins, zwei Monate länger sparen und dann etwas "ordentliches" holen. Damit ist jetzt nicht deine Radiatorsuche speziell gemeint, nur ein allg. Hinweis. Ich habe auch in der Anfangszeit immer schnell alles kaufen wollen, musste dann aber immer Abstriche machen, was Leistung und Qualität anging. Irgendwann dann nicht mehr die billigsten Anschlüsse, Schläuche und Kühler gekauft und die verrichten nach wie vor ihren Dienst, ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine 

Wenn du dich noch gedulden kannst, einer meiner 360er Alphacools, wandert demnächst höchst wahrscheinlich in den Marktplatz. Nur als Rand-info, soll kein Angebot sein, liebe Mods


----------



## der-andyman (10. September 2014)

Ich überlege mir aktuell wirklich das ganze update fallen zu lassen. 900€ sind einfach viel zu viel Geld. Aktuell läuft mein Rechner ja, sobald er wirklich zu langsam wird, kann ich ja upgraden. Bis dahin spare ich auch. Dann kann ich vielleicht was noch besseres kaufen, mal sehen, wie die nächste graka und cpu Generation wird. Es ist zwar schade um die cash back Aktionen, aber was soll es.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. September 2014)

Das ist deine Entscheidung, wenn du wirklich unschlüssig bist - warte lieber ab. Geld ausgeben kann man immer noch, wenn es erst einmal "in Waren" vor dir liegt, und du es dann nicht gebrauchen kannst, bringt das viel mehr Probleme mit sich.


----------



## der-andyman (10. September 2014)

Ok, ich denke, hier kann zu, ich habe mich gegen das Upgrade entschieden. Vielen vielen Dank an alle für eine Unterstützung!


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. September 2014)

Für den Fall der Fälle, dass dich der Geldsegen urplötzlich wie der Blitz trifft (ich gönne es jedem), ich habe einen HWLabs und einen AC Radi im System und bin mit beiden zufrieden!

Von HWLabs kommt bei mir ein GT2 240er zum Einsatz. Dass die Dinger nur für schnelle Helikopter mit >1200 rpm ausgelegt sind ist Schwachsinn, bei mir pusten zwei Noiseblocker BSP-PL2R mit gemütlichen 40% durch die dicht beieinander stehenden Lamellen (30 FPI). Dennoch ist es ratsam, etwas schneller drehende Lüfter zu verwenden, damit man im Ernstfall ein wenig Reserve hat.
Der Radiator ist sehr sauber verarbeitet und hat nahezu keine einzige verbogene Lamelle. Die Vor- und Endkammer bestehen beide aus Messing, der Rest aus Kupfer.

Der Alphacool NexXxoS in meinem System ist ein 120er, wie alle AC Radis dieser Serie vollkommen aus Kupfer und kühlt auch sehr gut. Die Lamellendichte ist wesentlich geringer und nicht alle Lamellen haben vollständigen Kontakt zu den Wasserkanälen. Manche Lamellen sind etwas verbogen, jedoch beeinträchtigt dies weder Kühlleistung, noch Lautstärkepegel. Die Verarbeitung allgemein ist auch bei diesem Radiator sehr gut.
Hier kommt als Lüfter ein Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-1 zum Einsatz, der dauerhaft auf 12 Volt läuft und seinen Dienst unhörbar verrichtet.

Beide Radis sind in der Slim-Ausführung verbaut.

Wenn es Radis von HWLabs bzw. Alphacool werden sollen, würde ich wärmstens zu den von mir verwendeten Lüftern raten. Bei HWLabs rate ich wie erwähnt zu den BSP-PL2R, die mit maximal 1400 rpm ein leises Säuseln durch den Radiator schicken, bei den Alphacool-Radis reichen die Multiframes mit 750 rpm locker aus und arbeiten nahezu lautlos.

In der Zusammenstellung wie von mir genannt (Rest siehe Signatur) werden meine CPU auf 63°C, meine GraKa auf 49°C Maximaltemperatur @100% Last gekühlt. Näheres dazu kann mit einem Klick auf "selfmade CPU-Copper-Block (Klick)" in meiner Signatur eingesehen werden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. September 2014)

Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass die Black Ice nur mit schnellen Lüftern laufen, nur bekommst du mit einem Radiator mit weiter auseinander stehenden Lamellen bessere Ergebnisse, wie Tests ja beweisen. Natürlich laufen die Radiatoren auch ohne Probleme mit langsam drehenden Lüftern, nur wozu so einen kaufen, wenn ein ähnlich günstiges Exemplar bessere Ergebnisse liefert. Zu der Lüfterbestückung sage ich nichts, das ist Geschmackssache und vor allem vom jeweiligen Setup abhängig und absolut nicht übertragbar. Ich beispielsweise habe nur 500rpm Lüfter verbaut, weil ich von Anfang an viel Radiatorfläche verbaut habe, bei mir laufen im Ernstfall (LinX + Furmark über mehrere Stunden bei >25°C Raumtemperatur) die Lüfter überhaupt erst bei 500rpm. Je nach Hardware und WaKü-Setup tut es auch ein langsam drehender 5€ Lüfter.


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. September 2014)

Naja, 5 € wäre mir etwas zu... günstig ^^ Bei solchen hat man meistens über kurz oder lang Lagerklackern. Wenn man mit 100W = 120er Radi rechnet, tut es die von mir vorgeschlagene Lüfterbestückung locker, mit 75W = 120er Radi packt es das locker 

Tschuldigung wenn ich dich wegen der rpm missverstanden habe


----------



## der-andyman (11. September 2014)

Übrigens, obwohl ich mein System nicht Upgrade, werde ich dennoch meine wakü aufstocken, für die Zukunft. Ich lasse in Höhe der graka 2 Schläuche, welche mit schnellverschluss zusammen bleiben sollen und so kann ich jederzeit eine graka in den Kreislauf integrieren, ohne das Wasser abzulassen. Einfach noch ein mal schnell Verschluss benutzen, dann die vorhandenen schnell Verschlüsse auf die graka. Keine Ahnung, ob das verständlich war... 

Jedenfalls, eine Frage muss ich noch stellen: auf der Homepage steht be meinem Gehäuse, dass ich hinten entweder ein 120 oder ein  140 mm radiator dranbauen kann. Es wird aber nichts von der dicke erzählt. Meint ihr, da passt auch ein 4, 5 cm radi oder zur Sicherheit doch gleich wieder einen slim 140er nehmen? Ich will jetzt halt schon mal meine wakü voll ausstatten


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. September 2014)

@HighEnd111: Alles i.O.  Hatte selbst schon Black Ice Radis verbaut, und klar - die machen auch nichts anderes als Wasser zu kühlen. Nur habe ich, wie auch in diversen Tests bestätigt (u.a aktuelle PCGH), festgestellt, dass die erst bei höheren Umdrehungen ihre Stärke ausspielen. Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen 4 Kelvin mehr bei niedrigen Umdrehungen machen den Kohl auch nicht fett oder man kann darüber hinwegsehen, aber das ist natürlich Ansichtssache.

Ja ich rechne auch mit 75W-100W pro 120er Radi, deswegen habe ich ja auch 2 Triple-, einen Dual- und einen Single-Radiator verbaut 

Zu den Lüftern: ich habe bewusst nichts dazu gesagt, da ich genau andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ich habe jetzt schon oft Noiseblocker gekauft (bis auf die aktuellen eloops - ich warte immer noch auf 140mm ) und ich muss sagen, die Quote mit Lagergeräuschen war höher als bei meinen Slip Streams (die meinte ich mit "5€ Lüfter"), was bei dem Preis mMn ein no-go ist - so meine Erfahrung.

@der-andyman: Das mit den Verschlüssen habe ich verstanden, macht auch durchaus Sinn, wenn die WaKü bleibt wie sie ist und nur die Grafikkarte gewechselt wird. Mindert natürlich den Durchfluss schon etwas, aber ich denke das passt schon.

Ich habe mir das Gehäuse mal angeschaut. Der Deckel verwirrt mich etwas, sind die Bohrlöcher für die Lüfter wirklich versetzt zu einander? Es sieht nicht so aus, als ob man da ohne weiteres einen Triple-Radiator (egal welche Größe) dran bekommt. Was den hinteren Auslass betrifft, je nach Dicke des Radiators im Deckel (wenn da einer hin kommt), wird das echt eng. Ist der im Deckel über 30mm wird es glaube ich gar nichts mit Radiator hinten dran. Direkt an das Gehäuse bekommt man den Radiator nur, wenn die Anschlüsse nach oben zeigen oder man arbeitet mit Shrouds um Distanz zu gewinnen, oder lässt den Lüfter die Luft durch den Radiator saugen. Die Dicke ist prinzipiell egal, wenn oben nichts verbaut ist. Wenns leise sein soll, würde ich zu 30x140mm raten.


----------



## der-andyman (15. September 2014)

Eine Sache noch, kann mir jemand noch einen 120mm Lüfter auf Amazon empfehlen? Also ich dachte da an Noctua, aber mit 20€ kostet der doch viel, etwas vergleichbares wie meine Enermax Lüfter halt, der Muss nur leise sein...  Und etwas Druck sollten die auch bei 7 Volt aufbauen.
Zur Not nehme ich einen Noctua. Aber sagt mal, ist das der richtige Noctua?
Noctua NF-P12 PWM Gehäuse-Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------

